# The Return of the Elves: The Search for the Ring



## Bethelarien (Mar 12, 2003)

Okeydokey. This is the beginning of my story. If you have any comments or ideas, I would love to hear them, just PM me!

Prologue 

As Sam watched, deep in the fires of Mount Doom, the creature Gollum grappled with an unseen person. Sam saw him raise his hand to his mouth and bite down hard. Then Frodo his master was again revealed to him, for Gollum had taken the Ring as well as Frodo's finger. Gollum was exultant; he had his precious once more. However, in his joy, he stepped too far back and toppled off the brink of the chasm. Sauron the Enemy was thought to be defeated. The Nazgul were gone. Once more, peace prevailed upon Middle-earth.

But they were all of them deceived.

For as the creature Gollum fell, he put on his precious; and in his panic, his arms flailed, and he happened to be able to take hold of a small ledge. The jagged edges cut his fingers, but still he clung to it. So deep in the mountain he was now, that the Ring began to melt even while its power protected Gollum. Thus was Sauron's power broken by the partial melting of the ring, though the ring was not destroyed completely. When Gollum realized what was happening to his precious, he shrieked, and began to climb the side of Mount Doom, for he was a talented climber. Up he went, for what seemed like all the ages of the world, until he finally reached the very place he had fallen from. And so it was that he who should have perished endured beyond all reason.

From Mordor, he made his way to Mirkwood, hoping to hide in the dense forests. For two hundred and fifty years he dwelt there in secret, for most of the Elves had departed for Valinor. And then, something happened that Gollum did not expect.

He was waylaid suddenly by a multitude of spiders. Spinning their webs swiftly and tightly, they caught him, and in the struggle, the One Ring was again lost.

Hearing that the spiders were still about, a group of Elves that still dwelt in Middle-earth set out from Menegroth, led by Isal Celebalda. When they found the spiders, they found Gollum also, and Isal was troubled in mind and spirit; for he knew that if Gollum had escaped, so must have the Ring, for Gollum would not abandon it. Fearing the worst, he sent messengers to the Havens, and from there to Tol Earessea and even Valinor itself. when Elrond Peredhel heard these things, he determined to return to Middle-earth, and persuaded a large multitude of his people to follow him, with the permission of the Valar. And so it was that the Elves returned to Arda, and the search for the ring commenced.

Chapter One 

Nefmariel stood at the bow of the ship and gazed over the blue-green water. Her keen eyes could see the slight outline of the coast far in the distance. Silently she stared at it, trying to understand the mixed feelings she was having. Deep in thought, Nefmariel did not hear the near-silent footsteps behind her, and was startled when her long-time friend Bethelarien Undomiel came up beside her. Side by side, they gazed at the land they were returning to, the land they had once called home. The silence stretched longer, and finally Nefmariel could stand it no longer. Turning towards Bethelarien, she spoke in the Sindarin tongue.

"What do you think will happen, Beth?" she asked. Taken by surprise, Bethelarien started.

"What?"

"What do you think will happen, with the Ring and everything?" Being considerably younger than Bethelarien, Nefmariel was very direct. Usually, this did not bother Bethelarien; today, however, such open questions about such a perilous thing made her hesitate.

"It is not wise to openly ask such questions, Lady Nefmariel," came a voice behind them. Both maidens turned. Lord Elrond smiled at the surprise apparent in their faces, then quickly returned to his usual serious demeanor. "Such dangerous things are not to be discussed lightly," he added emphatically, raising his eyebrows slightly.

"I'm sorry, Lord Elrond," Nefmariel said, her eyes downcast, her face flushed with embarrassment. Several times before, she had been reprimanded by Lord Elrond for her impulsiveness. She looked up at his stern face and then back down at her feet. "It won't happen again."

Elrond smiled. Though it was truly dangerous to spleak so openly, he knew Nefmariel did not mean any harm. She had apologized often for her impetuousness, but being in her youth, her feelings usually took control of her.

Together the three stood in silence, watching as land drew ever nearer. Finally the white ships docked in the harbor. Though the Grey Havens had been deserted for many years, the city had been so well constructed that still it had not fallen into desrepair.

On the shore stood a group of the Eldar, talking and gazing over the stone walls of the city with their penetrating glances. Many of the noblest had returned with Elrond, among them his two sons, Elladan and Elrohir, as well as Lord Celeborn, Lady Galadriel, and Legolas Greenleaf. Bethelarien stood apart form them with Nefmariel, looking back over the expanse of the ocean.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Mar 16, 2003)

GREAT STORY !!!!!!
i like 

love the guest appearences


----------



## Aulë (Mar 16, 2003)

Ahh, I forgot about this thing.
Well written story, although it's hard to believe that in a heat that the ring was destroyed that Gollum could survive.

Did you still want that character history for Chokang?


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *Ahh, I forgot about this thing.
> Well written story, although it's hard to believe that in a heat that the ring was destroyed that Gollum could survive.
> 
> Did you still want that character history for Chokang? *



Yes, I do. Please PM it to me.

If you re-read the prologue, the Ring was protecting Gollum. It knew Gollum was its only chance to escape the fires of Mount Doom, so it protected him from the incredible heat even as it began to melt (note that it didn't melt completely--just enough to break Sauron's power).

*Ch. 1, cont.*

As Elrond and his companions looked out over the city, Elrond noticed some movement. A group of people--of Elves, he realized--was coming out of the long-deserted city. As more and more Elves disembarked and stood upon the shores, the group of strangers from the city drew nearer. Bethelarien went to her father, wanting to be by his side. The Eldar stood, watching these Elves, these strangers who had remained. Then, as one, the nobles moved forward, walking to meet them. When finally the two groups drew together, they greeted each other cordially, and the apparent leader of the Elves of the Havens stepped forward. He was tall, with long blonde hair and eyes as grey as the storm-tossed sea. Yet weary he seemed, and battle-hardened. Graceful in demeanor he was, and there was a gentleness in his eyes that not even his tough exterior could hide.

"Suilad ar mae govannen, Elrond Peredhel," he said in a melodious voice. At the sound of his voice, Bethelarien, who had been speaking quietly with Legolas, looked up, surprised. She gazed at this handsome Elf unblinkingly. Long had she been away, but never would she forget the sound of that voice. Many times, in ages long passed, they had lifted their voices as one in song in the haven of Imladris. It was there that they had first met as both strove to learn the art of healing from Lord Elrond himself. They had quickly become close friends, and Isal Celebalda had been devastated when Bethelarien had chosen to return to Valinor with her mother, Celebrian.

"Le hannon, Isal Celebalda," Elrond replied. "I hope we have arrived in time. We came as soon as we could, " he added seriously.

"It is soon enough, Lord Elrond," said Isal.

Her gaze still resting on him, Bethelarien spoke up. "Where is the creature Gollum? Is he being held here in the Havens, or is he elsewhere?" she asked. Surprised at questions from a new source, he turned to face her. Seeing and recognizing her for who she was, his eyes widened, and his face paled slightly.

"I apologize, Lady Undomiel. I did not recognize you," he said, formal once more. "In answer to your question, we do indeed still hold Gollum, or Smeagol. We held him for a while in the caverns of Menegroth. But the power of the One was too strong. Many times the creature tried to escape, but each time he was prevented or recaptured. After a while, we decided it would be wise to take him further away from the forests of Greenwood the Great, and so we brought him here to await your arrival," he stated.

I don't know if my Elvish is correct. If it's wrong, feel free to correct me, along with any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Nefmariel (Apr 1, 2003)

Great so far Beth! Thanks for using me! a few spelling errors like I think Fae means face. And I'll pm you about somthing in a minute.


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nefmariel _
> *Great so far Beth! Thanks for using me! a few spelling errors like I think Fae means face. And I'll pm you about somthing in a minute.  *



Fae? Where do you see that?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 2, 2003)

You did it twice:



> Her gaze still resting on him, Bethelarien spoke up. "Where is the creature Gollum? Is he being held here in the Havens, or is he elsewhere?" she asked. Surprised at questions from a new source, he turned to *fae* her.





> "I'm sorry, Lord Elrond," Nefmariel said, her eyes downcast, her *fae* flushed with embarrassment.


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 2, 2003)

Oooooohhhh...Thanks, I didn't notice! Stupid typos. *mutters under breath*

*Chapter One, cont.*

"You brought him here?" asked Cirdan, who had also returned with Elrond. "Here, to my city?" He was clearly surprised.

Isal bowed. "Yes, hir nin," he replied. "As I said, we thought it for the best." He glanced over his shoulder at the gleaming stone city, not now far off. "I would advise you all that we should return to the city as soon as possible. No doubt you are weary from your journey." Isal turned and led the small goupr of noble Elves toward the city. The rest were eager to begin the journey to their old homes, to begin rebuilding, and most declined to stay.

Slowly they made their way through the city, with Isal and Cirdan leading them. Gradually, however, Isal began to drop back, allowing Cirdan to lead them through his city. Soon he was at the back of the group with Nefmariel--and Bethelarien. For a while he merely listened, drinking in the sound of Bethelarien's sweet voice. Quietly, he reflected, releasing his innermost guarded thoughts for his own inspection, much as he would inspect a warrior before battle.

He had grown up, for a while, at Bethelarien's side. They had both been under the tutelage of her father, learning the art of healing. Quickly, they had become close friends, nearly as inseparable as Bethelarien and Arwen. Many times they had sung together in her father's hall, for Isal was the greatest bard alive. Slowly, he had begun to realize his deepening love for the beautiful maiden. He had wanted so much to tell her; but she had left with her mother for Lothlorien, as she frequently did. When her mother was greatly wounded by Orcs and decided to return to Valinor, Bethelarien could not bear to be parted from her, and also forsook Middle-earth. Elrond, knowing of Isal's love for his daughter, told him of his daughter's decision. Heartbroken, Isal had sworn never to love another. Seeing Bethelarien, he renewed this vow to himself.He knew that he loved her still.

Again, please let me know of anything you think doesn't fit. Criticism is a good thing.


----------



## Nefmariel (Apr 2, 2003)

Well to me critisism is a bad thing but good so far but you made a tiny error in your last message it says: Gruadually instead of Gradually I think. might wanna check but typo's are tricky!


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 15, 2003)

*The end of Chapter 1*

Bethelarien's musical laugh rang out, bringing Isal back to the present. Elladan was now walking between Bethelarien and Nefmariel. It was he who had caused Bethelarien's laugh. Though Elladan was a fierce warrior, he was, at most other times, light-hearted and playful. At the moment, he was teasing Bethelarien mercilessly about some small joke he had played on her in her youth. Again, Bethelarien laughed, and Isal smiled. Still, he remained silent as the four of them walked behind the others toward the Hall.

Finally they reached the grand building. Many Elves, under Isal's command, awaited them on the steps. Knowing his duty, he left Bethelarien's side and walked to the front of the group to address them.

"Mae govannen, hiri nîn ar hirili nîn. Tolo, mado a sogo en mereth!" he called. Turning, he glided gracefully up the stairs. When he reached the top, the ponderous oak doors were thrown open, and the smells of the delicious food waiting for them wafted out into the air. The noble Eldar entered the hall and sat at the table, most of them impressed by this young Elf's actions. They all thoroughly enjoyed themselves, and all too soon, the feast was over.

"Now, Isal, you must tell us exactly how you came across this creature, and what has happened since you sent for us," commanded Elrond. Lord Celeborn quickly agreed.

"Trenerich i narn, Isal," he said.

"As you wish," Isal replied graciously, glancing at Bethelarien as he spoke. "As most of you know, I and my companions have resided in the halls of Menegroth in the absence of the rulers of Greenwood--" Legolas nodded at this-"though we have mostly roamed about the fair forests freely. 

One afternoon, as I was sitting in the great caverns of Menegroth, a group of my scouts returned to report. They had very disturbing news-we had not destroyed all the descendants of Ungoliant as we had thought, and a group of them was dangerously close to our haven. Immediately my best warriors and I went in search of the spiders. It was relatively simple to track them, as their foul stench left a clear trail for us to follow. We swiftly caught up to them, and we attacked just before dawn. There were more than we expected, and though we defeated and destroyed them, Alakurion and Encolloin were badly wounded. 
"While I was healing them, the rest of my hunters searched the surrounding forests. They found the creature Gollum bound in spiders' webs and brought him to me. When I saw him, I knew that something had gone terribly wrong; for I knew that he was supposed to have perished with the Ring in the fires of Orodruin. I was troubled, and I realized that if the creature Gollum had survived, then the One Ring must have also, for its hold over him was great, too great for him to simply abandon it.

"It was then that I sent for you, knowing that Middle-earth could not handle this threat without the wisdom of the Elves. Men desire power, Dwarves desire wealth, and the Halflings simply wish to be left alone. Of all the races, Elves are the only children of Ilúvatar who willingly and selflessly help the others. Therefore, I sent word to you, not knowing whether you would receive my message or not, and only hoping that you would.

"After sending word to the Havens, we began to question the creature, hoping to gain information from him about the One Ring; but he was inconsolable, weeping constantly, and from his inane babble we could only discern 'my Precious, my Precious' over and over. It was then that we realized that he had long lived in the woods of Greenwood, avoiding our people and our patrols skillfully. I also realized that he must have lost the Ring within the borders of our woods, and that he would stop at nothing to regain his Precious. Therefore, I ordered him bound and cast into the deep dungeons of Menegroth, to there await your arrival. However, he was more cunning than we suspected, and several times he managed to escape from his cell and begin making his way through the woods. Each time, we apprehended him; finally, I decided it would be wiser to take him away from Greenwood, that perchance the lure of the Ring would be weaker. And so we brought him here, only a few months ago; he has not managed to escape as of yet, and is being held in a windowless room deep within this very Hall. I will take you to him, if you so wish," Isal finished.

Looking around at the noble Eldar, he saw grave looks on their faces, for each of them knew what such a thing could-and would-mean for the Elves. All knew of the special hate Sauron held for the Elves; for it was the Elves that had destroyed his master, and Elves that had helped to orchestrate his downfall. The Great Enemy would not wait long to begin his war against them, and they all knew it.

"Yet we cannot do this ourselves," Bethelarien said. The others, disturbed from their various morbid thoughts, looked up. "Great is the wisdom and valor of the Elves, but not that great. This task involves the whole of Middle-earth; and it is the whole of Middle-earth that must respond to this threat, not solely the Elves." She glanced at her father, and he nodded, then continued for her.

"I will return with some of my people to Imladris, and there establish it as a haven for our people once more. Also, I shall send out messengers to the various inhabitants of Middle-earth, seeking their aid and cooperation. I believe it would be wise to call for a council, like that of the council of old, held in the Third Age. All races would participate, and together we could decide on the wisest course of action," Elrond finished. Now that he was faced with a challenge-and a grave threat-his warrior mentality was beginning to come into play, taking charge.

"I and my lady shall return to Lothlórien and there reestablish our woodland realm, that it may again be fair and glorious, a haven and fortress of the Elves," said Celeborn, and Galadriel nodded regally. It had been decided. The search for the Ring was underway.


----------



## Nefmariel (Apr 16, 2003)

Very good Beth! I could never write this good although I've tried. There were some elvish bits in there what did they mean? Also what are your plans for your story?


----------



## Isal Celebalda (Apr 21, 2003)

Whoa! Great story! Last time I saw it, you'd only done the prologue! I'm proud to have such a main role! A leader! Woo! And I'm the "greatest bard alive"! Now THAT is an honour. 

Keep up the great story, Beth! Love ya! xx 

PS Could you PM and tell me what the plans are for the plot? Are Isal and Beth gonna get together?


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 22, 2003)

Isal, for the last time, I will not tell you the plot! That ruins all the fun! So stop asking!

I don't quite know what my plans are for the story, but...hmmm. I dunno. And I was thinking I might go back in and do what Tolkien did with his Elvish, put a comma and then the translation in italics. But, he didn't do that all the time. So I haven't decided if I'll do that or not. Is it really necessary?


----------



## Nefmariel (Apr 23, 2003)

I dunno and trust me people don't ask her the plot I tried so its pointless


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 23, 2003)

*Chapter Two*

Chapter Two

Elladan sat in a room in the Grey Havens, listening to Elrohir. Though they had spoken all through the night, neither was tired, for they had work to do. They ate little to break their fast that morning, opting instead to finish the preparations for their journey. Celeborn, Galadriel, and Legolas, along with their people, were to travel with them for a time, but there would come eventually a parting of the ways. Little time they had had to spend with their mother's parents, and greatly they regretted this. Still, they would stay with their father and little sister, knowing that they belonged there, hoping to protect their innocent sister from harm.

An hour after dawn, the company-now considerably smaller than before-set out. Isal and his men traveled with them, for they intended to reside at Imladris with Elrond. Elladan had long ago noticed the way Isal looked at his sister, and he felt a need to protect her, though he doubted that Isal's intentions were anything but honorable. 

Swiftly they rode on their tireless horses, and soon they had put many leagues between them and the Havens. Finally, with the mountains in sight, those of the company of Lothlórien turned south. Tearful was their parting, but still the company rode on. They journeyed northward, ever northward. Closer and closer they drew to Imladris, until at last they reached the Fords of Bruinen. Quickly they crossed the waters, eager now to return to their homes. At long last, they reached the beautiful city. Bethelarien paused on the steps under the archway entrance to her father's house. She drew in a deep breath, realizing how much she had missed all of it. Truly she had come home.

The gentle touch of a hand on her shoulder made her turn around. Elrond smiled at his daughter, feeling his heart swell with love for and pride in this beautiful maiden. Bethelarien smiled back, then glanced over her shoulder. Legolas met her gaze, then turned to his people. They had decided to continue onward to the High Pass through the Misty Mountains, rather than tot rest at Imladris. There was too much work to be done.

"Navaer, Elrond Peredhel," Legolas said, bowing slightly.

"Navaer, Legolas, hir in Eryn Lasgalen," replied Elrond. And so Legolas Greenleaf took his people to reside once more in the grand caverns of Menegroth.

When the people of Greenwood had faded into the forest, Elrond and his people busied themselves with settling back into their homes. When they had finished the necessary preparations, Elrond called for Isal and his men. The Elves came immediately, with Alakurion and Encolloin in the lead; but Isal was nowhere to be found.


After arriving, Bethelarien had quickly put her things in her room. She was not interested in staying inside, for the gardens of Imladris were serenely beautiful. Having done what was needful, Bethelarien glided silently through the halls and into the woods. She walked alone, wandering aimlessly through the beauty she had forsaken so long ago. Inwardly she reflected on the choice that she had made all those years ago, wondering if she would make the same choice again.

"When I first saw you, on the shore outside the Havens, I thought I was dreaming," came Isal's voice from behind her. Surprised, she turned, and he smiled. "I'm sorry if I startled you, Lady Undómiel," he said formally, bowing.

"Isal, please. We've known each other for far too long to be so formal," Bethelarien said somewhat sternly. Isal's smile broadened.

"You're even more beautiful when you make that face," he teased. Bethelarien blushed and lowered her eyes. Even after all their years apart, the bond that connected them was still deep and strong. "Elbereth," Isal whispered. Quickly he closed the distance between them and took her in his arms, holding her close.

"Isal…" Bethelarien whispered, but he gently placed his hand over her mouth, and she fell silent. Cupping her angelic face in his hands, he kissed her; tenderly at first, then more ardently. 
Finally he released her. "I've missed you, meleth nîn," Bethelarien said softly, and they embraced again. Isal held her close, inhaling the smell of her hair, feeling the silky softness of her cheek against his.

Quiet footsteps sounded behind them, and they drew apart. "Lady Undómiel, Lord Celebalda, my Lord Elrond wishes to speak with you," said the messenger, who was somewhat embarrassed at having interrupted such an intimate exchange.

"Hennaid, Lindir," replied Bethelarien as Lindir beat a hasty retreat back toward the Hall. Isal took Bethelarien by the hand and led her back through the blossoming gardens. They hurried through the stone corridors, finally reaching the main chamber where Isal's scouts and Lord Elrond were waiting. Seeing them enter together, hand in hand, Elrond raised his eyebrows, and Isal immediately let go. Elladan, standing next to Elrond, suppressed a laugh.

"Now that we are all present," Elrond said sternly, his gaze resting on Isal as his eyes narrowed slightly, "I will tell you why I have brought you here. All of you know of the grave peril that rests now on Middle-earth. We must find the One Ring before the Enemy, and destroy it once and for all. But the Elves cannot do this alone. We must call upon the other races of Middle-earth for their aid. It is for this task that I call upon you. I would ask each of you to take messages to the whole of Middle-earth and return with a representative of the people. Speed is essential, which is why I am asking you. You are desperately needed; however, it is your choice and your choice alone. I leave it up to you," finished Elrond.

Without hesitation, Isal stepped forward. "I believe I speak for all Elves under my command as well as myself when I say that we would be honored to do this, Lord Elrond." Elrond nodded, then opened his mouth to speak again. However, he was interrupted by his daughter.

"I will also do this thing," she said determinedly. Elrond looked at Bethelarien in surprise, and then shook his head.

"That is out of the question."

"But, adar--"

"Bethelarien, that is enough," Elrond said sternly.

"But--"

"Bethelarien. We will speak of this later. Now is not the time for this," he said harshly. Their eyes locked, and for a few moments they gazed at each other unblinkingly. Bethelarien lifted her chin, her eyes alone conveying her determination; Elrond, on the other hand, remained patient and kind. Finally, Bethelarien broke eye contact.

"Yes, father," she sighed resignedly. Elladan looked over at Elrohir uncomfortably. It was unusual for their sister to argue with their father, and when she did, they both felt awkward. Elrond, satisfied for the moment, beckoned to them and they gathered around a large map of Middle-earth. Quickly he arranged them to travel in pairs-all but Bethelarien-to various places in Middle-earth. Isal and Encolloin were sent to Minas Tirith, Alakurion and Belegil to Edoras, and various others to Lothlórien, Menegroth, the Grey Havens, and to the Dúnedain in the north. They had a farewell feast that night, and Isal and his men prepared to leave.

Early the next morning, they gathered in the courtyard. Bethelarien stood by her father bravely, though her sorrow was apparent. Isal led his horse out into the courtyard, straining to hold his emotions in. Seeing him, Bethelarien started toward him, but felt a hand gently grip her shoulder. Elrond smiled tightly, though his actions made it clear that he did not approve of Bethelarien's relationship with Isal. She looked at her father quizzically, then realized his intention. Isal watched the silent struggle of will between father and daughter. In this, however, Bethelarien would not be persuaded. She slipped out from under her father's hand and ran lightly to Isal. He enveloped her in his arms, and she found she had tears streaming down her face. Swiftly he kissed her, then released her. He stroked her hair, her cheek, and embraced her again.

"U-'osto, meleth nîn. I will return to you," he whispered in her ear. Bethelarien did not reply; she was still weeping. Isal kissed her tears, her forehead, and then her lips. He pulled away from her again, gently turned her around, and nudged her back toward her father. She went silently, no longer crying.

Isal, now sitting atop his horse, glanced toward Bethelarien one last time. Then he and Encolloin set out, riding hard out the gate, followed by the others. Elrond turned and went inside, but Bethelarien continued to watch until Isal had disappeared over the horizon.

*Ch. Two, cont.*

Later that day, Bethelarien knocked at the door of her father's study. The door opened, and Elrond ushered his daughter inside. Immediately she began speaking rapidly in Sindarin.

"Father, I am a grown woman. You cannot force me to stay here while others take the risks. I am a woman of action, not an ornament!" Bethelarien would have continued, but Elrond held up his hand.

"Ari, I know how you feel. But Isal and his company are doing what is needful. It is not necessary for you to risk your life needlessly," Elrond said. She smiled wryly at the use of his nickname for her, then became serious once more.

"You sent your sons to the Dúnedain," she stated. Elrond hesitated.

"That is different," he said.

"Different? How is it different, adar? Simply because I am female?" Bethelarien was becoming more upset.

"No, Ari," Elrond said with a sigh. "Your brothers are already well-acquainted with the Dúnedain. That is why I sent them there. Messengers are already on their way to every place we could think of. You do not need to do this," he finished.

"But you have forgotten something, adar," Bethelarien replied. "I am quite surprised, since the Halflings have played such an important role previously. Should we not send to them as well?" she asked. Elrond thought a moment. He was surprised that he could have forgotten the Halflings, as they were much more widely known of now. All his fastest messengers had already left-except for Bethelarien and her friend, Nefmariel. Elrond sighed.

"Very well, Ari. Take Nefmariel and ride to the Shire. Deliver your message, and be back within a few weeks," he said.

"Am I to bring a Halfling with me?" Bethelarien asked. Elrond hesitated, then nodded. "Very well." Bethelarien smiled as she began to leave the room. She paused at the door and turned. "Hennaid, adar," she said, and then slipped out, shutting the door softly behind her.
Elrond sat down behind his desk and rubbed his temples.


----------



## Nefmariel (Apr 23, 2003)

Very good!!!!!


----------



## goldmare (May 7, 2003)

I like it.

Aside from a few (VERY few) spelling and grammer mistakes, this has all the marks of being a great story. But I have a question: the partial melting of the One Ring broke Sauron's power and destroyed him for good, so why is the Ring still a danger to Middle Earth? (I'm just trying to understand why it's such an emergency that the elves come back.)


----------



## Bethelarien (May 8, 2003)

The partial melting of the Ring only greatly diminished Sauron's power. He was broken--temporarily. But, like after the Last Alliance, he is regaining power, and the Elves know it. So it was imperative that they return.

What spelling/grammar errors do you see?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 8, 2003)

The people demand more to the story!! 

By this I mean, more chapters! It's so interesting that it's illegal!


----------



## Bethelarien (May 8, 2003)

Wow! Thank you! I'm working on it, but being a high school student, writing goes slowly. But I'm working on it.


----------



## Nefmariel (May 8, 2003)

Your doing great so far beth! Word of advice: try to make the chapters a bit longer. but great!


----------



## Bethelarien (May 9, 2003)

Well, typed on my computer in standard 12-point font, chapter one is 12 pages, I believe. Chapter two should be about as long. It just looks different online.


----------



## Nefmariel (May 10, 2003)

oh I see well in that case great job all around!


----------



## goldmare (May 11, 2003)

Like I said, VERY few, so few I feel stupid  mentioning them. But anyways:

Before the first chapter, it says "gollum" twice instead of "Gollum," and "Souron" once instead of "Sauron."

Ch. 1: "though" instead of "thought"

Ch 1, cont. (the first one): "sed" instead of "side," "noble" instead of "nobles," "gollum" instead of "Gollum," and "brough" instead of "brought."

So they were typos, not really spelling mistakes. I think there might have been a grammer mistake or two, but now going back I can't see them, so whatever they were, either they're not big enough or I was probably imagining them.

But anyway, this story has been the best thing I've read in a long while. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Nefmariel (May 11, 2003)

everyone's a critic right Beth lol just kidding


----------



## Bethelarien (May 20, 2003)

Better to have critics than no comments at all.  Though I wish people would be more critical, actually, when it comes to the plot and whatnot instead of just mentioning typos. (Though correcting my spelling is important, too!)


----------



## Nefmariel (May 20, 2003)

Yes well the story is better than anything I've ever even tried so far so keep it up


----------



## Bethelarien (May 24, 2003)

*Ch. 2 (cont.)*

As demanded. 

Chapter 2 (cont.)

Barely an hour later, Bethelarien sat atop Asfanora. The horse's magnificent coat gleamed white in the light of the setting sun. Nefmariel waited beside her on Serrets.

"Navaer, ada!" Bethelarien called. Then she nudged Asfanora, who leaped forward, followed closely by Nefmariel.

For many days they galloped along the Great East Road, heading west toward the Shire. They passed other travelers only a few times, and stopped only briefly and seldomly. Together the miles flew by as their horses galloped down the road. Eventually, they passed by Amon Sûl, or Weathertop. Bethelarien and Nefmariel paused for a moment at the foot of the hill and then continued onward. They reached the village of Bree shortly before nightfall. It was a quiet and uneventful night at the Prancing Pony, though their obvious Elvish descent drew strange looks from some of the patrons of the inn; by and large, however, they were politely ignored. The next morning, they set out again. 

By midday they had reached the Brandywine Bridge. Still they galloped on. In only a few hours, they reached the outskirts of Hobbiton. Here, they paused again, and Nefmariel looked at Bethelarien quizzically. Though neither maiden wanted to attract attention, Bethelarien was at a loss. Ideas galloped through her mind as swiftly as the greatest of mereas, yet none seemed to be the right one. Suddenly, Bethelarien and Nefmariel heard a burst of laughter. Quickly they concealed themselves off the side of the road, dismounting and leading their horses into the brush by the path. The laughter continued, and Bethelarien and Nefmariel sent their horses into the cover of the trees.

Suddenly the laughter ceased, replaced by cries of outrage. Glancing at Nefmariel, Bethelarien crept along the hedge toward the noise. Two Halflings stood in the middle of the road in the midst of a group of Men-Easterlings, by their appearance. The men were threatening the two hobbits, one of whom-a female, Bethelarien noted-was brandishing a walking stick at them.

Menacingly, the grim leader of the Easterlings motioned to the other four men, and they closed in around the two Halflings. Bethelarien gestured to Nefmariel, who quickly joined her. Bethelarien readied her bow, and Nefmariel drew her sword. Silently they crept up behind the men, and Bethelarien bent her bow inches from the leader's left ear, ready to loose a deadly arrow. Nefmariel's sword was pressed against another man's throat.

"I think it best that you leave these two alone," Bethelarien said, her voice quiet but deadly. The man stiffened, half turning. Realizing she was a woman, he laughed, and turned to face her.

"And you think I'm afraid of a mere woman?" he asked, his voice harsh and guttural, her arrow still inches from him. "The race of Men would be weak indeed if a man were frightened by a maiden."

"She's not just a woman!" burst out the female hobbit. "Can't you see that they're Elves?" Bethelarien smiled tightly at the man.

"Perhaps you should listen to the counsel of those smaller than yourself. You may find that their thinking is bigger than yours," she said, her eyes locked on his. The man flushed red, embarrassed and humiliated in front of his comrades.

"Who cares if you're an Elf?" the man said, trying to seem tough, to redeem himself in the eyes of his companions. "You're still just a girl!" This time it was Nefmariel who spoke.

"And yet she is no ordinary Elf, either. She is--" Bethelarien cut her off quickly.

"Avo pedo, Nefmariel," she commanded briskly, hoping her friend would heed her. Nefmariel did so, falling silent. The men took advantage of this brief break in concentration to attack. The leader, who had backed away during their exchange, now leapt forward with a yell, bringing his sword downward. He fell with Bethelarien's arrow through his eye. Seeing their leader die at the hands of this strange maiden only infuriated the other four, who attacked the two Elves, now ignoring the two hobbits.

Nefmariel quickly dispatched one of the men with a lightning fast parry and return thrust. He went down. Bethelarien, having lost the element of surprise, swung her bow onto her back and drew her sword. Another attacked Nefmariel, and she fought back. He was good.

Meanwhile, the other two Easterlings had sprung at Bethelarien. Quickly she drew on of her long daggers with her left hand, her sword still in her right hand. She parried both thrusts, her blades flashing like lightning, the sun glinting off the metal. She drew first blood, slicing one of the men's sword arms. Smiling, she continued the intricate dance of the fight. After a while, though, she began to tire. After all, they had been traveling hard and sleeping little for days. She faltered. The man on her right smiled wickedly, and raised his sword.

Suddenly he dropped like a stone. His companion, astonished, looked over to see the hobbit-lass standing by his companion, walking stick in hand. His face turned red with fury, and he started after the girl. Bethelarien, seeing her chance, turned and attacked, forcing the man to face her and fight. Glancing briefly at Nefmariel, she only had time to register that the maiden was also still fighting, before the man pressed the attack. Bethelarien began to tire again, and she knew she had been beaten. Desperate words bubbled out of her mouth unbidden: "A Elbereth Gilthoniel, o menel palan-diriel, le nallon si di'nguruthos! A tiro nin, Fanuilos!" 

As if in answer to her prayer, an arrow leapt out of the shadows and buried itself in the man's heart, killing him instantly. Seeing this, she turned quickly to Nefmariel, joining her fight, hoping to tire the man. Another arrow flew, and he fell as well. Exhausted, Bethelarien sheathed her dagger and lowered her sword. The Easterling on the ground by the hobbits stirred. Quickly she went to him, placing the tip of her sword under his chin.

Before the Easterling could awake, however, a shape emerged from the shadows under the trees. Slowly he walked toward them, his hands held away from his sides to show that he had no weapons. Bethelarien watched his approach carefully, her sword still steady under the Easterling's chin. He came closer and closer, and the Elves began to feel nervous, not knowing who he was or what his purpose in approaching them was.

"Daro!" called Bethelarien, while the man was still several feet away. He halted as commanded. Bethelarien glanced at Nefmariel, who came quickly to her side. Nefmariel's sword replaced Bethelarien's, and she began to question the strange man.

"Man eneth lin?" Bethelarien asked.

"Aren Shadowmind i eneth nîn," he replied in perfect Sindarin.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 25, 2003)

WOW! Thanks Bethelarien for the awesome entry into this great story!!


----------



## Bethelarien (May 26, 2003)

No problem. 

Actually, I wasn't planning on having you enter until the hobbits and Nef and I got back to Imladris, but that just kinda...came out. So whatever. It works.


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 27, 2003)

I love this story. You know it's awesome. I told you the first time I read it. Just keep it up, this is the only way I'll get to read it now. I still have to catch up from what I was too distracted to read today. (sorry, last day, not a good mix). I'll keep reading it and you keep writing it.


----------



## Bethelarien (May 27, 2003)

Thanks, Zee.  Now I just have to work through all my stupid writer's blocks.


----------



## Aulë (May 27, 2003)

Yay! More story.
Nice work Beth.

btw, When shall Chokang (II?) be appearing?


----------



## Bethelarien (May 27, 2003)

Thanks. He won't be in until we get back to Imladris. Council and whatnot, you understand.


----------



## goldmare (May 27, 2003)

I love it! Write more!  (Please?)

Curse writer's block!  I know how that can be.

Anyway, write! That's an order!


----------



## Bethelarien (May 27, 2003)

*salutes* Yes, sir!  Naw, it's not that bad. Right now I'm just trying to get the stupid hobbits worked into my story. But somehow I keep pushing them into the background. Grnt.

EDIT: More is already on the way. I wrote another page and a half earlier this afternoon. I just have to get enough to actually make a good long post.


----------



## Nefmariel (May 28, 2003)

Great Job beth its really coming along!


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 3, 2003)

*Ch. 2 (cont.)*

*Picking up where I left off...wow, this is a long chapter!*

"Aren Shadowmind i eneth nîn," he replied in perfect Sindarin. Somewhat surprised, she switched to the common tongue.

"What are you doing here?" Bethelarien demanded. Aren Shadowmind laughed, showing even, white teeth.

"I might ask you the same," he retorted.

"I'm the one asking the questions," she snapped back. This only made him laugh again.

"A little short on patience today, aren't we? Surprising, since all the other Elves I've ever met were actually polite." Nefmariel, still watching the Easterling on the ground, bristled. Bethelarien shot her a warning glance. Turning back to the impertinent man, she spoke again, her voice now cold.

"What are you doing here?" she asked again.

"Oh, just passing through," he answered vaguely. Nefmariel, seething, replied before Bethelarien could open her mouth.

"You have no right to talk to her like that!"

Aren, startled, retorted, "Oh, really? And why is that?" Sarcasm dripped from his voice. Again, the hobbit-lass spoke up.

"Because she's an Elf, sir!" she said, still wide-eyed. Aren glared at her, then turned back to Bethelarien.

"If you must know, I am on my way to Rivendell," he said, his voice still mocking. Aren chuckled quietly at the surprise evident on Bethelarien's face.

"And why are you going to Imladris?" she asked skeptically. Aren snorted.

"So many questions! I saved your life, and this is what I get? Distrust and interrogation, and not even a name?" he said, raising an eyebrow at her. Bethelarien's chin lifted an inch or two.

"Very well. I am Bethelarien Undómiel, though I doubt that name means anything to you. My companion is Nefmariel Tathárcalen."

"Well, I have never heard of Nefmariel Tathárcalen, nor have I heard the name Bethelarien; but Undómiel I recognize. Was that not the name of Queen Arwen of Gondor?" Bethelarien gazed at him steadily, watching for his reaction to her next words.

"Indeed it was. It is not unusual for two sisters to have the same title given, especially if they are twins." Aren's eyes widened in surprise. "So why are you going to Imladris?" Bethelarien pressed.

Aren's eyes narrowed again. "I've been invited," he drawled, sarcastic again. Bethelarien raised an eyebrow.

"Really? By whom?"

Aren chuckled softly. "By the sons of Lord Elrond," he replied, smirking. Bethelarien started.

"You are one of the Dúnedain, then?"

"I am a Ranger, yes," he answered.

"Very well, then," she said, and turned back to the hobbits, now growing restless.

"I apologize for any trouble we caused you," she told the two. The hobbit-lass stood up, looking indignant.

"Trouble?" she said. "If anyone caused trouble, it seems to have been us, not you. I'll have none of that," she continued. At the look on her face, Bethelarien nearly laughed. She opened her mouth to speak, but was interrupted by a moan from the Easterling. Nefmariel's sword still under his chin, he finally opened his eyes. Surprised, he blinked slowly, looking rather stupidly at the cold metal pointed at his throat. Glancing around, his gaze fell on Aren.

"You!" he said, fear filling his voice. Aren's eyes narrowed further, hate and disgust evident in his features. Drawing his sword, he advanced on the man.

"I warned you," he said menacingly.

"You know this man?" Bethelarien asked, shocked. Aren ignored her. He had closed the space between himself and the Easterling. Now he raised his sword.

"A Ranger always keeps his word," he said darkly.

"Aren, daro!" Bethelarien shouted, but her call once again fell on deaf ears. Taking the last couple of steps, Bethelarien brought her sword up as Aren swung down. The clash of metal echoed through the trees. Aren's eyes met hers, rage reflected in them. Bethelarien's gaze was cool and penetrating.

"I think it would be best if you left," said Bethelarien. "Now." Aren's eyes widened slightly, then narrowed again.

"Very well," he said. "As you wish, my lady. But we shall see each other again soon," he promised, his voice mocking. He bowed slightly, and disappeared back into the woods. Nefmariel stooped, quickly tying their prisoner securely while Bethelarien turned back once more to the hobbits.

"Again, my apologies. As you hear, I am Bethelarien Undómiel. This is Nefmariel Tathárcalen," she said, gesturing to her companion. "And who might you be?"

"I'm Diamond Took," said the hobbit-lass shyly. "My friend here is Wilcome Gamgee, but everyone calls him Wil. It's a pleasure to meet you. Gil sila erin lû govaded min."

Bethelarien smiled. "The pleasure is mine, Diamond Took. It is wonderful to hear the speech of Elves among the other races." Diamond just smiled shyly. "And I owe you much gratitude as well, Diamond Took. You saved my life," Bethelarien said gravely.

"Well, you saved our lives, too, so I guess we're even," Diamond said brightly, still eyeing the Easterling.

"Perhaps you'd like to come for tea?" asked the hobbit-lad, speaking for the first time. Bethelarien smiled again.

"We'd love to, but--" The sound of a flying arrow cut her off. She glanced toward the trees, catching a glimpse of a shadowy figure. Looking down at the Easterling, Bethelarien saw a dark red stain spreading down the front of the man's shirt, and arrow deeply embedded in his chest.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jun 4, 2003)

*cackling* 

I'm so evil.. I'm just *so* evil! 

Thank you Bethelarien, this is too good!


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmmmm....I'll have to deflate your ego a little, too, I see.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jun 4, 2003)

Great job Beth! Just currious you gonna have my uh how should I put this "Secret" in the story anywhere?


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know yet. It may come in, it may not. It all depends on what happens to come out of the end of my pen.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok just currious keep up the good work!


----------



## goldmare (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow... I come back after two weeks, and I find this thread at the bottom of the list. Everything ok, Beth? Or have you decided to take a vacation too? (No doubt you deserve one after all this great writing.)  Just checking up on things...


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, my last post, I have just decided, is the end of chapter 2. And now I'm just stuck as to where I want to go from here--do I stay with Beth, or do I skip to someone else, like Isal? Opinions, anyone?


----------



## goldmare (Jul 2, 2003)

It might be good to switch to Isal, just for a change of scenery. I for one am very interested to learn more about Aren, and you could use that last arrow to bring attention back onto him, although it might not be good to disclose too much about him so early. But either could work out fine, I think, so use your own judgement.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jul 5, 2003)

Just do what you feel is right


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 10, 2003)

Aren is by far the most interesting charecter right now.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes my character is so not in the story much, but she acts just like me  quick tempered and wanting to beat people up.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 10, 2003)

All right. Switched over to Isal, working on that storyline right now. Hopefully I'll have some more ready when I get back.

Aren, no gloating.  And go post in our RPG.

Nef, I like your character! You're, like, my best friend! So don't feel bad. I just need to bring you out a bit more, that's all.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jul 11, 2003)

I know lol I'm just saying I'm not in it much.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 16, 2003)

*Chapter Three*

Chapter Three--just a little teaser for now.


Isal and Encolloin slowed as they approached the gate. Bidden to halt by the guards, they did so.

"Who are you, and what is your business in the White City?" asked one of the guards in the common tongue.

"I am Isal Celebalda, and my companion is Encolloin Thalion. We bear a message to the High King from Lord Elrond of Rivendell. It is of utmost importance," he answered. The guards glanced at each other briefly, then opened the gate. Isal was given a token to present at each of the other six gates.

"You'll also have to leave your horses on the sixth level," warned another of the guards. Isal nodded, having heard of this before, and thanked them before nudging his horse forward again.

Together the two Elves progressed upward through the city, barely seeming to register the groups of people who gathered to stare at the handsome strangers. They passed through each gate without incident after showing them the token. The first problem occurred on the sixth level when the stablehands came to take the horses.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jul 17, 2003)

ooo I wonder what problem will happen


----------



## goldmare (Jul 30, 2003)

yes please post more


----------



## Nefmariel (Aug 6, 2003)

Go Beth Go Beth! *chants*


----------



## Bethelarien (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey, chill, I'm working on it. I'm just having writer's block. Badly.


----------



## Nefmariel (Aug 17, 2003)

Well if you need help I'm writing a bit so just ask


----------



## Bethelarien (Sep 15, 2003)

*Ch. 3 (continued)*

*The story has changed just a bit, so I'll post the last paragraph with the changes.*

Together the two Elves progressed upward through the city, barely seeming to register the groups of people who gathered to stare at the handsome strangers. They passed through each gate without incident after showing them the token. Upon reaching the sixth level, the Elves dismounted. Stablehands came to take the horses, while four of the Tower Guard waited to escort the messengers to the King. The sudden whinny of a horse broke the early morning air. Isal spun around, seeing Alquarokko reared back, striking with his hooves. The stablehands scattered away from the horse.

"Alquarokko, daro! Sedo!" Isal called. THe horse dropped to all fours, allowing Isal to approach him. Quietly, Isal whispered in his ear. Alquarokko snorted and shifted his weight, giving them all an dinnocent look. Isal nodded to the stablehands, who catiously crept toward the horse.

"I apologize for this," he told the guards. "May we proceed now?" Isal was anxious to see the King. A guard nodded. The gates were thrown open, and Isal and Encolloin were conducted in.

They were marched down a great stone hall, lined with statues of fallen kings. At the far end of the hall, the old King sat on his throne, the splendor of his office around him. Reaching the foot of the stairs to the throne, Isal and Encolloin bowed low in Elvish fashion as the head of the guard spoke.

"My liege, these Elves came to the gate claiming they have a message from Elrond of Rivendell," he said, bowing. The King raised his eyebrows.

"I had heard that Imladris had been filled again, but I had not believed it until now," said the King.

"Indeed, my lord. Elves have returned to Middle-earth, not just Imladris. Lord Elrond has led a great host back across the sea, for Middle-earth is in great peril." As Isal spoke, another man entered. He approached the King at a brisk march, pausing at the base of the broad stone steps to bow. The King motioned him upward. "Come, my son," he said. Isal started. So this was the King's eldest, the heir to the throne of Gondor.

"These are messengers from Elrond of Rivendell, my son. They say we are in great peril," said the old man.

"So say the Elves often, my father. Who are these Elves, that we should know whether they speak the truth?" the younger man challenged, his eyes resting suspicously on Isal. Isal straightened, his eyes flashing.

"Quickly indeed do Men forget if already they are suspicious of Elves," Isal shot back. "But very well. I am Isal Celebalda, and my companion is Encolloin Thalion. We ahve been sent by Lord Elrond of Imladris. He has called for a council like that of old to address a new threat to Middle-earth. We have come to guide a representative of Gondor to Rivendell."


----------



## goldmare (Nov 30, 2003)

post more?  please? I love the story; don't stop now!


----------



## Bethelarien (Nov 30, 2003)

*Chapter 3 (cont.)*

More was requested, so here's a bit more. 

"Elrond calls for a council? Then indeed Gondor will be present. Would that I were not so old, for I would greatly like to see my mother's family again," the old King said.

Isal smiled at him. "And no doubt they would enjoy seeing you again as well, Your Majesty." The King's son snorted in disbelief.

"He mocks us, father. Can you not see it?" he demanded.

"Nonsense, Farathorn. The Elves do not mock, not without reason. And Lord Celebalda speaks the truth." He glanced at the two Elves, then spoke softly to his son. "Show some respect, boy. They are older and wiser than you can imagine."

"I apologize, my lord Eldarion," Encolloin softly said, "but we are rather in a hurry to return. Who will you send with us?"

King Eldarion Telcontar held his son's gaze for a moment longer. "My son will go with you, of course. That is, if he consents to it." Farathorn nodded. "Very well, then. He will meet you at the stables." The dismissal was obvious. Isal and Encolloin bowed low, turned, and walked out of the hall briskly. Eldarion watched them go, then turned back to Farathorn. "Now, my son, go. Represent Gondor well. Speak softly and be courteous, for these are your relations as well as mine." Farathorn sighed.

"As you wish, father," he said as he bowed.

*Still Chapter 3*

Once out of the hall, Farathorn turned toward his chambers. Quickly he paced the stone hallways, passing several servants. Finally he stopped in front of an ornately carved oaken door. Taking out a key, he let himself into his room. He had just returned from Osgiliath when he had been informed of the Elves' presence. Grasping the saddlebags he had thrown on his bed, Farathorn began haphazardly refilling the bags with clean clothes and other necessities. Once filled, he threw the bags over his shoulder and left, closing and locking the door behind him.

Reaching the stables, he quickly saddled his horse. The Elves were already waiting for him, a fact that irritated Farathorn. Remembering the counsel of his father, though, he repressed his negative feelings and ventured a smile at the two. After double-checking the straps, he mounted up, the Elves following suit. Rather slowly they made their way through the lower levels of the city, finally reaching the lowest gate. The guards stood aside, saluting as the crown prince passed through the wide-open gate. Briskly returning the salute, Farathorn turned his horse north, then paused.

"What path do we take?" he asked the Elves, who both smiled at his question.

"We take the Great West Road to Edoras," answered Isal, attempting successfully to keep a condescending tone out of his voice.

"And from Edoras?" Farathorn pressed expectantly. The Elves glanced at each other again.

"We intend to rejoin two of our companions. Where we go from there will depend on whether or not we are able to meet with them," replied Encolloin patiently. Farathorn sighed.

"Very well, then," he said, exasperated, as he nudged his horse froward on the Great West Road. The Elves were only a step behind, another fact that annoyed him. The journey of more than a hundred leagues would be interminable if he had to put up with their dreadful snobbery the whole time.

*Character Profiles*

This interrupts the storyline, but I'm going to wait a bit longer before posting more. So, I though maybe someone would be interested in the profiles I'm working on for my story. Many were contributed by other TTF members or were created with my editor. (Hee hee, yes, I have an editor.)

So I present to you:

*Ch. 3 (cont.)*

Their journey that day went by quickly for the Elves, though they tired of Farathorn’s constant snide comments. For the prince of Gondor, though, the ride was unbearably long. Near sundown, Farathorn caught sight of an inn a mile or two away. He glanced at the Elves, about to suggest they stop at the inn for the night, when Isal mentioned it.

“We should probably stop at the inn for the night,” Isal said, glancing at Encolloin. “No doubt Prince Farathorn will need his rest,” he continued with more than a touch of sarcasm.

“Thank you for thinking of me, Lord Celebalda,” he replied with the same tone, giving him a sarcastic smirk.

The trio rode silently the rest of the way to the inn, called the Wandering Wolf. A few glances came their way as they entered, though the Elves kept their hoods up. Farathorn spoke quietly with the innkeeper, paying for rooms and food. The Elves glanced at each other in surprise, and took their keys from Farathorn with a word of gratitude. After stowing their packs in their rooms, the three met back in the tavern to eat. Farathorn ate heartily, but Isal and Encolloin only picked at their food. Finally they gave up and went out to the stables to see to the horses.

Farathorn ignored the two Elves as much as possible through the duration of the meal. Instead, he gazed nonchalantly around the inn. Most looked Gondorian; some were obviously not. One woman in particular interested him. She had medium brown skin, a feature that had first caught his eye. Clearly she was from Harad, or at least her parents were. Inwardly he shrugged and turned back to his meal.

A sudden glint at the edge of his vision made him turn, barely in time to dodge a knife thrust. Blocking his attacker, Farathorn jumped to his feet, drawing his sword. The room fell eerily silent, then erupted into chaos as several more attackers emerged from the crowd. The patrons of the inn ran, wanting to avoid the slaughter that they were sure would come. The innkeeper dove behind the bar, trembling. With the Elves outside, Farathorn faced the onrushing mob alone with only his sword and a long dagger.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 17, 2004)

A couple of minor problems, Beth:

#1. There would be no Men in the Shire, since King Elessar's edict stated that no Man should enter it. The King's army would have enforced that.

#2. The King would have been at Annúminas, not Minas Tirith. King Eldarion would have only been middle-aged (about 180) at the time of this, and not considered 'old' since he would have a very long lifespan (His mother being an Elf and all...). He also would have been the lord of the remaining elf-lands.


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 18, 2004)

Yay! Criticism! OK, my explanations (which may or may not make sense):

#1: It is both logical and possible that a small band of men (five, as there were in this group) could slip past whatever guard King Elessar put on the Shire. Especially if they had a secret agenda.  Heh heh.

#2: How do you gather that the king would have been at Annuminas? Elessar stayed in Minas Tirith, therefore it follows that his heirs would as well. And Eldarion would have been much older than 180. Aragorn only lived about 120 years after WR, if I remember correctly, and Eldarion was "grown ripe for kingship" or something like that, meaning he was already a grown man. As this story takes place 500 years after WR, Eldarion would have been somewhere around 400 years old--old even for one of Numenorian blood.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 18, 2004)

Bethelarien said:


> #2: How do you gather that the king would have been at Annuminas? Elessar stayed in Minas Tirith, therefore it follows that his heirs would as well. And Eldarion would have been much older than 180. Aragorn only lived about 120 years after WR, if I remember correctly, and Eldarion was "grown ripe for kingship" or something like that, meaning he was already a grown man. As this story takes place 500 years after WR, Eldarion would have been somewhere around 400 years old--old even for one of Numenorian blood.


Woops- I misread how long Gollum was in Greenwood the Great for.
Anyway, Gandalf stated (In 'Homeward Bound') that King Elessar would be moving back to Arnor. And in _The History of Middle Earth_ it confirms that (see Encyclopedia of Arda).


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmmm....yikes. That gives me quite a bit to think about, then. Grnt. And I don't have The Encyclopedia of Arda (yet), unfortunately. I suppose I'll have to hunt down a copy.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 8, 2018)

Bethelarien said:


> Chapter One
> 
> Nefmariel stood at the bow of the ship and gazed over the blue-green water. Her keen eyes could see the slight outline of the coast far in the distance. Silently she stared at it, trying to understand the mixed feelings she was having. Deep in thought, Nefmariel did not hear the near-silent footsteps behind her, and was startled when her long-time friend Bethelarien Undomiel came up beside her. Side by side, they gazed at the land they were returning to, the land they had once called home. The silence stretched longer, and finally Nefmariel could stand it no longer. Turning towards Bethelarien, she spoke in the Sindarin tongue.
> 
> ...


I love the Elrond appearance!!!


----------

